# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Suomen huippupyöräily-yksikkö

## Juurikko

Nyt ihan aluksi toivon , että joku viisas kertoo minkälaiset valinnat tuollaiseen ryhmään on? Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt niin ensimmäinen leiri on menossa Pajulahdessa tällä hetkellä. SPU:n sivuilla ei ole mitään uutisen tynkääkään ketä leirille on valittu? Mikä tuommoisen ryhmän toimintaperiaate on? Sitä kauttako nykyään valinnat menee arvokisoihin vai mitenkä ? Tässä kohtaa toivoisi todellakin AVOIMUUTTA TIEDOTTAMISESSA JA KAIKESSA MUUSSAKIN RYHMÄN TOIMINNASSA!

----------


## YT

Eiköhän ne ole valittu kilpailumenestyksen perusteella. Jos kisassa ajaa nopeammin kuin kukaan muu, on suurempi todennäköisyys olla huippupyöräilijä.

----------


## lansive

> Huippu-urheiluun liittyen kriteeristö tulee tehdä niin avoimeksi, että kenelläkään ei jääepäselväksi, miten huippu-urheilun piiriin pääsee. Samoin tulee luoda järjestelmä, jota voidaan pitää näyttöinä maajoukkueisiin valittaessa. Ns. tarkkailukilpailut tulee olla kaikkien tiedossa ennen kauden alkua, jotta kaikki halukkaat voivat suunnitella kilpailunsa siten, että halutessaan voi tavoitella maajoukkuepaikkaa. Lajijaostojen tehtäväksi tulee kansallista kilpailukalenteria koordinoidessa päättää myös tarkkailukilpailujen ajan



Ei tainnut mennä sitten ihan putkeen tuo tiedotuspuoli?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Soittelin Lotalle joka on paikalla. Kysyin, keitä siellä on. Kyllä siellä on paikalla käsittääkseni maan parhaat kuskit lajeissaan. Tai ainakin ovat kutsun saaneet sinne. Kaikki eivät ole päässeet. Mutta tiedottaminen tosiaankin vaatii jonkun päivityksen kautta linjan. Aion nostaa siitä kissan pöydälle tai itse asiassa olen sen jo tehnytkin. Vastausta odotan vuosikokouksessa . Nyt pitää saada joku todellinen ammattilainen hoitamaan tätä asiaa. On surkuhupaisaa, ettei esimerkiksi maailman-cupin podium sija tahtonut mennä läpi millään mister tulospalvelulle jonka tehtävänä oli viedä uutinen eteenpäin. Muut sitten tekivät sen josta sitten tuli palautetta herralta. MM kisojen 7 sija ei mennyt läpi ollenkaan. Vastaus tuli "minä päätän mitä julkaistaan .Asia loppuun käsitelty. Keskityn nyt lentopalloon" Taas toimin suoraan. Kun mielestäni toimittaja karsii, ei SPUn puolesta juttyja välittävä kaveri. Tein myös jutun Wiggingsin voitosta. Olivat tyytyväisiä Sitten minua rangaistiin pahimmalla mahdollisella tavalla. En ollut enää faceböök kaveri  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  No mut . Mä en ole media-ammattilainen . Sellainen tarvittais ihan kaikille. Niin Fincyclingin junnuile kuin muille menestyjille. Lisäksi rummutusta muuten jotta saatais lisää junnuja. Tappelu ei tässä nyt auta. Pätevä kaveri kehiin. Itse olen menossa palaveriin hiihtoliiton päätoimisen tiedottajan pakeille. Saan ehkä muutaman neuvon. Kerron sen sitten vuosikokouksessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Mennä läpi? 

Miten musta tuntuu, että mä olen nähnyt nämä samat jutut joskus aikaisemmin, ehkä pariinkin kertaan.

----------


## Juurikko

[QUOTE=TunkkiPuolikas;2286967]Soittelin Lotalle joka on paikalla. Kysyin, keitä siellä on. Kyllä siellä on paikalla käsittääkseni maan parhaat kuskit lajeissaan. Tai ainakin ovat kutsun saaneet sinne. Kaikki eivät ole päässeet. Mutta tiedottaminen tosiaankin vaatii jonkun päivityksen kautta linjan. Aion nostaa siitä kissan pöydälle tai itse asiassa olen sen jo tehnytkin. Vastausta odotan vuosikokouksessa . Nyt pitää saada joku todellinen ammattilainen hoitamaan tätä asiaa. On surkuhupaisaa, ettei esimerkiksi maailman-cupin podium sija tahtonut mennä läpi millään mister tulospalvelulle jonka tehtävänä oli viedä uutinen eteenpäin. Muut sitten tekivät sen josta sitten tuli palautetta herralta. MM kisojen 7 sija ei mennyt läpi ollenkaan. Vastaus tuli "minä päätän mitä julkaistaan .Asia loppuun käsitelty. Keskityn nyt lentopalloon" Taas toimin suoraan. Kun mielestäni toimittaja karsii, ei SPUn puolesta juttyja välittävä kaveri. Tein myös jutun Wiggingsin voitosta. Olivat tyytyväisiä Sitten minua rangaistiin pahimmalla mahdollisella tavalla. En ollut enää faceböök kaveri  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  No mut . Mä en ole media-ammattilainen . Sellainen tarvittais ihan kaikille. Niin Fincyclingin junnuile kuin muille menestyjille. Lisäksi rummutusta muuten jotta saatais lisää junnuja. Tappelu ei tässä nyt auta. Pätevä kaveri kehiin. Itse olen menossa palaveriin hiihtoliiton päätoimisen tiedottajan pakeille. Saan ehkä muutaman neuvon. Kerron sen sitten vuosikokouksessa.  :Hymy: 

Luojan kiitos Suomessa on Finncycling, missä ei pärstäkertoimet ei vaikuta valintoihin  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Mun mielestä ei nyt ole pärstät vaikuttaneet tuohon Pajulahden juttuun. Ei tule ketään mieleen joka olis jätetty pois.

OJ . Juu mennä läpi. Mun mielestä homma on niin, että jos on jotain uutista, laitetaan se ihan joka paikkaan tyrkylle. Jos juttu julkaistaan, hyvä. Jos ei, uutta putkeen seuraavalla kerralla. Siitä ei tule mitään jos joku omista alkaa torppaamaan. Mutta tämä asia kyllä puhutaan vielä halki ja poikki.

----------


## Juurikko

> Mun mielestä ei nyt ole pärstät vaikuttaneet tuohon Pajulahden juttuun. Ei tule ketään mieleen joka olis jätetty pois.
> 
> OJ . Juu mennä läpi. Mun mielestä homma on niin, että jos on jotain uutista, laitetaan se ihan joka paikkaan tyrkylle. Jos juttu julkaistaan, hyvä. Jos ei, uutta putkeen seuraavalla kerralla. Siitä ei tule mitään jos joku omista alkaa torppaamaan. Mutta tämä asia kyllä puhutaan vielä halki ja poikki.




Olisikohan valinnoista unohtunut mm. Pökälä

----------


## Sanna04

Samaa ihmettelen minäkin. Facebookin kuvapäivitysten ja kuviin tägättyjen nimien perusteella epäilin, että Pajulahdessa on menossa joko joku asiapainotteinen seminaari, tai sitten ihan pyöräilijöille tarkoitettu tapahtuma, kun paikalla ovat mm. Vainionpää, Pensaari, Lepistö ja Sasu Halme, jotka ainakin tunnistin koviksi pyöräilijöiksi. Meinasin jo tunkkipuolikkaalle lähettää viestiä ja kysyä jos tietäisi asiasta jotain kun tyttärensä on paikalla, mutta samaa ihmetellään näköjään täälläkin.

Onko tämä Suomen huippupyöräily-yksikkö SPU:n henkilöistä koostuva yksikkö, vai tarkoitetaanko tässä jotain pyöräilijöistä koostuvaa ryhmää (vertaan suunnistukseen, jossa valitaan aikuismaajoukkue ja alle 23-v. porukka, jotka ovat mukana liiton valmennuksessa ja leirityksissä)? Jos kyseessä on ryhmä pyöräilijöitä, mitä tämä käytännössä tarkoittaa? Ovatko he mukana jossain, missä muut eivät ole, tapahtuuko arvokisoihin valitseminen tämän ryhmän henkilöistä, mitä tämä ryhmä tekee (mm. leirit) jne. Jos jollekin porukalle saadaan oikeasti nyt aikaan jonkinlaista tapahtumaa liiton taholta (tai oli taho kuka vaan), niin olisi todellakin suotavaa, että asiasta tiedotettaisiin. Ihan vaan että tällainen ryhmä on valittu ja siihen kuuluvat nämä ja nämä. Ei sillä, että jotenkin epäilisin ryhmään valittujen henkilöiden perustetta olla mukana, mutta jos tällaisen ryhmän olemassaolosta alkaa tihkua tietoa vähän kautta rantain ja kukaan ei tiedä ketä ne ovat ja mitä ne tekevät, ei ainakaan avoimuus ja reiluus ensimmäisenä tule toiminnasta mieleen.

Ja jos tämä porukka nyt on valittu, niin onko tällä mitään tekemistä sen porukan kanssa, joita liitto haki ilmeisesti Rio 2016 -nimikkeen alla, eli potentiaaliset olympialaisissa kisaavat henkilöt? Sellainen ryhmä käsittääkseni on valittu, mutta siitäkään ei ilmeisesti ole julkisesti missään tiedotettu keitä siinä on. Paitsi facebookista selvisi, että ainakaan TWD:n kuskeja siinä ei ole, paitsi yksi varalla.

Ja vielä tuosta Samuelin mahdollisesta valitsemattomuudesta. Ilmeisesti jossain taholla on päätelty, että miehellä on tarpeeksi kyvykäs tiimi ja tiiminjohtaja takanaan, joten mitään tukea liit.. viralliselta taholta ei tarvita. Ja hyvinhän se näytti ura ulkomaille aukeavan, vaikka edes MM-kisoihin ei Suomen mestaria päästetty ajamaan. Noh, loppu hyvin kaikki hyvin kovasta yrityksestä huolimatta!

----------


## Juurikko

Suomen pyöräilyunionin strategisina painopisteinä ovat 
a) huippu-urheilu - huippu-urheiluun muodostetaan ns. olympiaryhmä sekä 
haastajaryhmät samoin kuin huippu-urheilun ohjelma, joka systematisoi kansainväliselle 
tasolle nousun kansallistakin kilpailuvauhtia kasvattamalla.

Nyt on varmaankin perustettu tuo olympiaryhmä, millonka on haastajaryhmien vuoro? Tiedottamista odotellessa ihmetellään!

----------


## asb

> Tai ainakin ovat kutsun saaneet sinne. Kaikki eivät ole päässeet.







> Olisikohan valinnoista unohtunut mm. Pökälä



Jauhakko nää paskaa vai onko sulla tuo kutsulista jossain tai muuta tietoa kutsumatta jätetyistä?

Jos lista on ni laita jakoon, ei se oo salainen.


Kyä kritiikkiä saa esittää, kunhan se perustuu faktoihin.


Ja ylläpidolle sellanen vittuilu vielä, että eiks tääki ny kuulu tonne yleisiin jorinoihin, niinku se toinenkin SPU-topicci, jonka vääryydellä ja viekkaudella sinne väkisin veitte?

----------


## maantienässä

on tätä touhua kyllä aika (surku)hupaisaa seurata, mitä pienenpi lajiliitto ja mitä vähemmän lajissa kilpailijoita Suomessa, niin sitä enemmän kähmintää ja suhmurointia lajin sisällä. Eikä mahduta saman pöydän ääreen tai samaan liittoon. Ei tarvitse ihmetellä tuolla toisessa ketjussa miksi ei lisenssipyöräilijöitä saada lajain pariin enemmän

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Jauhakko nää paskaa vai onko sulla tuo kutsulista jossain tai muuta tietoa kutsumatta jätetyistä?
> 
> Jos lista on ni laita jakoon, ei se oo salainen.
> 
> 
> Kyä kritiikkiä saa esittää, kunhan se perustuu faktoihin.
> 
> 
> Ja ylläpidolle sellanen vittuilu vielä, että eiks tääki ny kuulu tonne yleisiin jorinoihin, niinku se toinenkin SPU-topicci, jonka vääryydellä ja viekkaudella sinne väkisin veitte?



Mulla ei ole virallista listaa, mutta Manninen ei päässyt, kun on ulkomailla, Henttala vanhempi ei päässyt. Jussi kävi paikalla.

----------


## asb

On muuten jääkiekko- ja hiihtoliitoissa jne. vielä enemmän suhmua. Se vaan ei näy teille tallaajille, koska norsunluutornit on korkeammat.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Mä heitän nyt ihan ulkomuistista ja pieleenkin saattaa mennä, mutta siellä kuulemani mukaan olivat ainakin. Lepistö, Saarelainen,Pensaari,Mikkonen,Hänninen,Hänninen,  Henttala nuorempi,Halme. Kutsuttuja Jussi,Manninen, Henttala vanhempi. Kaikkia ei tossa ole, kun en paikalla ollu toteamassa. Kysyin vaan Lotalta, että keiden kanssa se siellä reenaa.

Ei tää ole mikään salaliitto , mutta tokihan se tiedottaa pitää !!!!!!!!! Ettei tuu niitä salaliittoteorioita  :Hymy:

----------


## Tuomas

Suomen Pyöräilyunionin olympiaryhmän aloitusleiri 31.10-2.11.2014 , Pajulahden urheiluopisto, Nastola.

"Leirin tavoitteena on tiedottaminen tavoitteista, toimintamalleista sekä testaus ja tutustuminen toisiimme. Varsinainen treenileiri tämä ei ole."

(1) Ryhmät eivät ole, eivätkä tule olemaan suljettuja. Nyt Pajulahden leirin ryhmän koon määräsivät osin leirikulut.

(2) Pajulahden leirille ajajien valintaperusteet olivat seuraavat:
a.       Rio 2016 mahdollisuus olympiapaikkaan tai pystyy tukemaan pistemetsästystä
b.      Tokio 2020 mahdollisuus yrittää olympiapaikkaa
c.       tuleva lupaus U19 (tai U23)

(3) Paikkajakauma oli seuraava:
Maantie 6 ajajaa (+1) Naiset: Lotta Lepistö, Sari Saarelainen, Laura Vainionpää.  Miehet: Niklas Henttala, Aleksi Hänninen, Marco-Tapio Niemi, Oskari Vainionpää. Lisäksi käymässä  sunnuntain luennolla Jussi Veikkanen.
Maasto 4 ajajaa: Naiset: Jasmin Kansikas. Miehet: Sasu Halme, Jaakko Hänninen, Toni Tähti
Rata 4 ajajaa: Naiset: Pia Pensaari. Miehet: Jani Mikkonen, Wille-Oskari Riihelä, Mika Simola (poisjäänti viime hetkellä muuttuneen kilpailuohjelman takia)
BMX 0 ajajaa (tulee mukaan jaoston perustamisen jälkeen)
Alamäki 0 ajajaa (seuraavalle leirille, kun toimintasuunnitelma on tehty..).

(4) Leirin tavoitteena oli kertoa ajajille Tokio 2020 ohjelman sisältö, valintaperusteet ja pelisäännöt. Lisäksi käytiin läpi Huippupyöräily-yksikön, maajoukkueen ja jaostojen toiminta-alueita, -periaatteita ja -vastuita. Asialistalla olivat myös Rio 2016 olympiaranking ja urheilijasopimukset.

(5) Jaostot päättivät urheilijansa kiintiön puitteissa. Osa kutsutuista ei päässyt, joko kilpailujen tai muiden velvollisuuksien takia, joten tilalla oli joku muu. Näin tapahtui kaikissa kolmessa lajissa.

Tämä siis näin yhteenvetona leiristä,

Tuomas Turunen 
Maastopyöräilyjaosto

----------


## häslääjä

Dimitrillä on vahva käsitys tästäkin projektista

http://captiongenerator.com/25526/Dimitri-kuulee-Suomen-huippupyrilyyksikst

----------


## Juurikko

Leirin tavoitteena oli kertoa ajajille Tokio 2020 ohjelman sisältö, valintaperusteet ja pelisäännöt. Lisäksi käytiin läpi Huippupyöräily-yksikön, maajoukkueen ja jaostojen toiminta-alueita, -periaatteita ja -vastuita. Asialistalla olivat myös Rio 2016 olympiaranking ja urheilijasopimukset.

Toivottavasti nämä mm. avataan isolle yleisölle ja myös niille pyöräijöille kenellä on potentiaalia osallistua pistemetsästykseen.

----------


## Juurikko

> Dimitrillä on vahva käsitys tästäkin projektista
> 
> http://captiongenerator.com/25526/Dimitri-kuulee-Suomen-huippupyrilyyksikst




 :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:

----------


## Tuomas

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  toi Dimitri osaa kyllä monen asian kannanoton! 
>häslääjä. Miten ton voi tallentaa ja saako jakaa omalla Fb-seinällä  :Vink:  ?

----------


## Patriot

> Mun mielestä ei nyt ole pärstät vaikuttaneet tuohon Pajulahden juttuun. Ei tule ketään mieleen joka olis jätetty pois.



Mielestäni yksi suutari on taas joukossa

----------


## FP3

No nyt on sitten olympiaryhmäkin tulilla... :Vihainen:  :Hymy: 

SPU:n touhu vaikuttaa todella rautaisen ammattimaiselta. Olympiaryhmä sitten kai tähtää kesäolympiakisoihin, kai ne sen verran tietävät.

Miten se Vauhkosen huippupyöräily ry vai mikä se nyt olikaan nimeltään on synkassa tämän olympiajengin kanssa? Todennäköisesti hyvin ....hyvin

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Suomen Pyöräilyunionin olympiaryhmän aloitusleiri 31.10-2.11.2014 , Pajulahden urheiluopisto, Nastola.
> 
> "Leirin tavoitteena on tiedottaminen tavoitteista, toimintamalleista sekä testaus ja tutustuminen toisiimme. Varsinainen treenileiri tämä ei ole."
> 
> (1) Ryhmät eivät ole, eivätkä tule olemaan suljettuja. Nyt Pajulahden leirin ryhmän koon määräsivät osin leirikulut.
> 
> (2) Pajulahden leirille ajajien valintaperusteet olivat seuraavat:
> a.       Rio 2016 mahdollisuus olympiapaikkaan tai pystyy tukemaan pistemetsästystä
> b.      Tokio 2020 mahdollisuus yrittää olympiapaikkaa
> ...




Kattava nimilista ja mitäs mä laskinkaan.Ainakin 4 Fincyclinin miestä mukana. Kyl tää on positiivinen juttu hei !  :Hymy:  Sanotaan, ettei ikinä tapahdu mitään. No nyt tapahuu jotain. Ei nyt ihan samantien ammuta juttua alas. Katsotaan nyt edes  :Hymy: 

P.S Mitä tulee Fincyclingiin. Niin kauan kuin he maksavat kaiken itse, on ihan heidän oma asiansa vaikka palkkaisivat T. Turusen ykköskuskiksi (Vauhkis sitä miettiköön  :Leveä hymy:  ), eivätkä tiedottaisi kenellekään. Mitään velvollisuutta ei ole tehdä yhtään mitään  :Hymy:  Näin se nyt vaan on  :Hymy: 

SPU onkin sitten ihan eri asia

----------


## häslääjä

> Mun mielestä ei nyt ole pärstät vaikuttaneet tuohon Pajulahden juttuun. Ei tule ketään mieleen joka olis jätetty pois.



Pökälä, Vastaranta? Sanooko nimet mitään

EDIT: Ja vastaavasti, mitä ihmettä Saarelainen tekee kyseisellä listalla?

----------


## Tuomas

>Sanna. http://www.pyoraily.fi/yhteystiedot/...a_valiokunnat/
Huippupyöräily-yksikkö	 	 
Jarmo Sorsa, pj.	 	 
Kari Ormo	 	 
Kari Myyryläinen	 	 
Antero Aarnio	 

>häslääjä.
Jukka Vastaranta ei leirille päässyt, koska on ulkomailla.

Pökälä oli ja on listoilla niin maaston kuin maantienkin puolella, mutta tällä kertaa leirille kutsuttiin nuorempia ajajia, joille tarjolla oli paljon uusia asioita. Asioita jotka vanhemmilla urheilijoilla ovat jo hyvin selvillä.

Sari Saarelaisen osallistumista ei tarvinne perustella tätä enempää

http://www.uci.ch/road/ranking/

23	Finland (FIN)	189
Lotta LEPISTÖ	FIN19890628	128
Sari SAARELAINEN	FIN19810301	50
Laura VAINIONPÄÄ	FIN19940411	6
Pia PENSAARI	FIN19831008	3
Merja SÄRKIOJA	FIN19750116	2

http://copaci.org/sites/default/file...g%20-%20EN.pdf

Nykyisellä tasolla/tilanteella Suomelle olisi tulossa Rion olppareihin yksi varma ja toinen melko varma paikka. Nämä molemmat paikat tulisivat naisten maantielle. Siitä on pisteiden valossa kiittäminen pitkälti Lepistöä ja Saarelaista.

>Jyrki. Musta tuntuu, että Fincyclingin yhteistyökumppanit eivät välttämättä innostuisi painopisteen siirtämistä m30 sarjaan! Ei siinä, mielenkiintoinen ajatus #missämunkypäräajokengätjahakaneulatovat #urheilijacväkkiäkuntoon #mätuunhuomennaneuvottelemaanmunsopparista #vieläkerran  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Kun en nyt tota Suomen kenttää tunne enää juuri lainkaan, niin annan muiden kommentoida valitsemisista ja valitsematta jättämisistä. Toi tiedottamispuoli vaan näyttäisi olevan "vähän" heikolla tolalla. Mistä muualta löytyy mitään tietoa tästä kokoontumisesta tai muustakaan kuin tältä foorumilta ja muutaman yksittäisen henkilön FB-päivityksistä? Minäkään en ole mikään tiedottamisen ammattilainen, eli ehkä en vaan ymmärrä.

Ei sillä, etteikö suhmurointia tapahtuisi paremmissakin piireissä. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla Brittien CX valintoja kun heidän kisatulosten valossa kovin kuskinsa "erehtyi" siirtymään jenkkien puolelle ajamaan ainakin alkukauden ohjelmansa. Sielläkin jätetty valintakriteerit sopivan tulkinnanvaraisiksi ja ehkä tiedotuksessakin ollut pientä parannettavan varaa.

----------


## häslääjä

> toi Dimitri osaa kyllä monen asian kannanoton! 
> >häslääjä. Miten ton voi tallentaa ja saako jakaa omalla Fb-seinällä  ?



Minun puolesta voit jakaa videota vaikka saunaillassa Sorsalle ja Myyryläiselle. Tallennus ei taida onnistua..

----------


## kp63

Hyvä homma, että saadaan aikaiseksi ryhmiä sekä tää että Markon. Valinnat on aina enempi tai vähempi subjektiivisia, ei sille voi mitään. Rajatapauksista ollaan aina eri mieltä. Mutta päätökset tekee ne, joiden se on tehtävä. Ja jos pitää valita miten niukat resurssit käytetään, niin jätetään se tiedottaminen vähemmälle ja keskitytään olennaiseen elikkä valittujen jeesaamiseen.  Ollaan tässäkin enempi posiitiivisia, sillä saadaan enempi aikaan. Tai voishan joku vaikkapa ilmoittautua ko ryhmälle vapaaehtoiseksi tiedottajaksi?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kyllä minä nin mieleni pahoitin ettei se SPU tee mitään, ja nyt minä vasta pahoitinkin, kun ne yrittääkin nyt tehdä. Mutta saan minä myöhemminkin mieleni pahoittaa, kun ne tekee kumminkin kaikki väärin  :Leveä hymy: 

KP63. Kyllä miedän pitää saada ammatti-ihminen tiedotushommin. Eiköhän tässä ole puuhasteltu ihan tarpeeksi jo. Kuten yllä totesin, mene hiihtoliiton tiedottajan pakeille kuulemaan, miten homman PITÄISI hoitua  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Toki toki. Aina on helppo sanoa mitä pitäsi olla lisää. Mutta kuka sen maksaa? Itse en kannata verorahojen käyttöä aikuisikäisten huippu-urheiluun saati korkeakulttuuriin ollenkaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Toki toki. Aina on helppo sanoa mitä pitäsi olla lisää. Mutta kuka sen maksaa? Itse en kannata verorahojen käyttöä aikuisikäisten huippu-urheiluun saati korkeakulttuuriin ollenkaan.



 Veikkausrahat eivät ole verorahoja. Kenenkään ei ole pakko pelata. Osa SPUn rahoituksesta tullee sieltä käsittääkseni. Verohallinnon sponssit on aika pieniä  :Leveä hymy: 
 Toiseksi, jos me saadaan tiedottamisen avulla lisää a) Seuroja b) harrastajia, on se varaa maksaa ihan sitä kautta.. Tiedottamistä lisää siis mahdollisuuksista, mitä pyöräilyssä on. Leirykset junioreille (Kultainen Kampi esim) BMX toiminta (Poriin tulossa muuten rata) Huippu-urheilu on pieni osa tätä. Sitä kautta saadaan lajia tunnetuksi. Mutta niin kuin nyt tästäkin ketjusta nähdään, on sitä tarvetta kyllä. Myös sponsorien saaminen toki helpottuu uutisoinnilla. Masterien tekemiset sen sijaan on harrastelua, eikä se kiinnosta ketään. Eikä tarvi  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Jos on tarkoitus saada jossain vaiheessa sponsorirahaa, niin on pakko kertoa toiminnastaan. Jos on tarkoitus saada uutta verta mukaan, niin on pakko kertoa toiminnastaan. Jos raha ja/tai uusi veri puuttuu, niin hommasta on todella vaikeaa saada kestävää ja nyt puhutaan kaiketi 2020 saakka jatkuvasta toiminnasta. Ehkä tiedottamisen pitäisi olla toiminnan ytimessä?

----------


## kp63

edelleen juuri näin. kertokaa vaan se miten se käytännössä tapahtuu. masterien tekemiset ovat tottakai puuhastelua ja harrastamista, mutta taitavat muodostaa suurimman kuluttajajoukon alalla. jos mulla olisi alan firma, niin minä ainakin tietäisin mitä porukkaa yrittäisin tavoitella.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> edelleen juuri näin. kertokaa vaan se miten se käytännössä tapahtuu. masterien tekemiset ovat tottakai puuhastelua ja harrastamista, mutta taitavat muodostaa suurimman kuluttajajoukon alalla. jos mulla olisi alan firma, niin minä ainakin tietäisin mitä porukkaa yrittäisin tavoitella.



Mulla on firma ja tosiaankin tavoittelen heitä, mutta ei sillä urheilun kanssa ole mitään tekemistä. Kuntoiluahan se on . Mitä mä sitä sitten sponssaamaan lähtisin. Sen sijaan mielelläni laitan pikkasen fyrkkaa Emilia Myllykosken (19v) hiihtämseen. Siitä kun saa lukea ja kuvia piisaa. Näkyy sitten ne sponssimerkitkin  :Hymy: 

Älä nyt ole Kari kehityksen jarruna. En mä tiedä vielä miten homma hoidetaan, kun olen vasta menossa siihen hiihtoliiton tiedottajan palaveriin. Sitten tiedän. Kyllä suomessa ammattitaitoa on. Katsokaa vaikka Koripalloa, pesäpalloa, jne. Kyllä SPU saa tehdä aika lailla paremmin tuon osa-alueen, jotta edes lähelle päästään. Kuitenkin on tällä hetkellä hirveä buumi päällä. Pyöräily kiinnostaa kyllä. Ja mulla on kylllä sellainen kutina, että tämän hetkinen juttujen tekijä saa korvauksen jutuistaan. No tiedottaminen on muutakin kuin juttujen tekoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> masterien tekemiset ovat tottakai puuhastelua ja harrastamista, mutta taitavat muodostaa suurimman kuluttajajoukon alalla.



Ja lätkässä suurin kuluttajajoukko on entiset pelaajat. Siksi markkinointi ja tiedotus kohdistetaan heihin.

Eiku... mites tää myyminen ny oikein toimii?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ja lätkässä suurin kuluttajajoukko on entiset pelaajat. Siksi markkinointi ja tiedotus kohdistetaan heihin.
> 
> Eiku... mites tää myyminen ny oikein toimii?




Mä maksan sponssia jollekin hyvälle junnulle tai yleisen urhelijalle. Koukkupolvi lukee ja miettii, että tuossa on hyvä firma ja menen sinne. Kyllä se varmaan viilaa minutkin samaan lyöntiin ja voitan kaikki. Niin se menee  :Hymy: 
Me Masterit ollaan vaan liian tohkeissaan omasta tekemisestä ja kuvitellaan, että joku sijoitus oikeasti kiinnostaa yleisöä. Ei kiinnosta. Ei missään lajissa . Meidänkin kylällä kaveri olo 50 v MM kisoissa kiekonheiton hopealla. Ei edes paikallislehteen kelvannu moinen körmy. Mut eipä tää kaveri siitä hernettä kiskonut. Ymmärsi hyvin koska on yleisessäkin pärjännyt. Nää myöhäisheränneet on niitä ongelmatapauksia  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

> Veikkausrahat eivät ole verorahoja. Kenenkään ei ole pakko pelata. Osa SPUn rahoituksesta tullee sieltä käsittääkseni. Verohallinnon sponssit on aika pieniä



Verohallinto ei tosin toki ketään sponssaa vaan Verohallinto hoitaa eduskunnan säätämien lakien mukaisesti verotuksen toimittamisen,valvonnan, keräämisen ja tilittämisen veronsaajille eli valtiolle, kunnille ja seurakunnille. Valtio ja kunnat sitten ohjaavat rahojaan eteenpäin mm. urheiluun.

----------


## kp63

Jykä: Valitettavasti pyöräilybuumi koskee keski-ikäisiä, ei nuoria. Kun nykyisistä nuorista poistetaan ne, joiden lajivalinta perustuu vanhempiin, ei montaa jää jäljelle. BMX taitaa olla paras tälleen ajatellen. Todella vanhanaikaista on omia urheilu tietyn ikäisille. Monet masterit ovat minun mittapuun mukaan huippu-urheilijoita.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Jykä: Valitettavasti pyöräilybuumi koskee keski-ikäisiä, ei nuoria. Kun nykyisistä nuorista poistetaan ne, joiden lajivalinta perustuu vanhempiin, ei montaa jää jäljelle. BMX taitaa olla paras tälleen ajatellen. Todella vanhanaikaista on omia urheilu tietyn ikäisille. Monet masterit ovat minun mittapuun mukaan huippu-urheilijoita.




Omasta mielestään ovat. Ei yleisön. Master urheilu on edelleenkin vain kunnon yllä- ja hauskanpitoa. Mukavaa yhdessäoloa, mutta tuskin koskaan tullaan näkemään Hesarissa etusivun juttua siitä, että suomalainen Masterpyöräilijä on voittanut PM kultaa sarjassa 50. Ja minä nyt toin esiin, millä tavalla yrittäjä ajattelee. Olen kolmannessa polvessa sellainen. Viikottain joku kysyy tukea. Kun se nyt vaan on niin, että se on kaksisuuntaista tämä hyötyajattelu.

Kauris : Veikkaus perustettiin aikoinaan tuottamaan rahaa urheilun hyväksi. Sitten meni Kaarina Virolainen painostamaan Jussia ja se johti siihen, että sitä alettiin antamaan myös kulttuurille.
Verorahoin rakennetaan suorituspaikkoja, annetaampa sieltä rahaa lasten ja nuorten toimintaankin eri tavoin kierrätettynä. Mutta ei pidä yleistää sitä, että kaikki toiminta tapahtuu verovaroin, koska se juttu ei mene niin. Ja Fincycling on yksi esimerkki siitä, miten se rahoitus hoidetaan ihan jostain muualta.  Kun tämä maailma ei yksinkertaisesti pyöri niin, että kaikki vaan ottavat sitä julkista rahaa jostain  :Hymy:  Pitää mennä yritysmaailmaan.

ja KP63.: Sillä markkinoinnila ja tiedottamisella pyritään just siihen, että niitä aktiivisia nuoria tulisi. Kyllä vanhat äijät ja ämmät pärjää ilmankin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Näyttää sitä tiedottamista halauavan muutkin http://www.pyoraily.fi/@Bin/472812/E...selle+2014.pdf

----------


## Penkkiurheilija

> Näyttää sitä tiedottamista halauavan muutkin http://www.pyoraily.fi/@Bin/472812/E...selle+2014.pdf



Seuraan laajasti urheilua. Pyöräilytiedottaminen on kohentunut. Erityiskiitos Kari Mäkiselle sekä Peter ja Kristian Selinille.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hyvä että porukka nostaa kissaa pöydälle kokoukseen. Aihetta kyllä on.





> Jykä: Valitettavasti pyöräilybuumi koskee keski-ikäisiä, ei nuoria. Kun nykyisistä nuorista poistetaan ne, joiden lajivalinta perustuu vanhempiin, ei montaa jää jäljelle. BMX taitaa olla paras tälleen ajatellen. Todella vanhanaikaista on omia urheilu tietyn ikäisille. Monet masterit ovat minun mittapuun mukaan huippu-urheilijoita.



Mut ajatellaan positiivisesti; se kulkeutuu hiljalleen alaspäin ja sivusuunassa lapsille ja lapsenlapsille. Se että asenneilmasto massoilla laajenee pyöräilyn suuntaan nyt aika mukavasti. Tärkein ryhmähän on naiset, sillä jos äidit hyväksyy aktiivi-/kilpapyöräilyn niin silloin liekki on jo aika voimakas. Mut onko meidän seurojen ja lajiliiton koneisto silloin tikissä? Se liekki alkaa jo himpan nousta, mut ei sitä pitää ruokkia ja provota positiivisessa mielessä.

----------


## Juurikko

Ehdollepanotoimikunta on laatinut kirjeen SPU:n syyskokoukselle ja lähettänyt sen toiminnanjohtajalle sekä puheenjohtajalle. Samalla on pyydetty että kirje annetaan tiedoksi SPU:n jäsenseuroille. Kirje löytyy SPU:n nettisivujen vuosikokous -alasivun alasivun linkin takaa. Koska tähän mennessä ei edes hallituksen jäsen ollut kirjeestä tietoinen, julkaisen sen tässä. (löytyy siis myös:http://www.pyoraily.fi/uutiset/ajank...t/vuosikokous/ )



Toivottavasti liittoon löytyy asiasta kiinnostuneita ihmisiä tekemään pyöräilyn eteen töitä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Seuraan laajasti urheilua. Pyöräilytiedottaminen on kohentunut. Erityiskiitos Kari Mäkiselle sekä Peter ja Kristian Selinille.



Peter ja Kristian tekevät loistavaa työtä  :Hymy:  Mäkinen loistavaa työtä tuloksien tekemisessä. Peterin kanssa olen käynyt monta keskustelua tiedottamisesta. Hän on minua siinä neuvonut ja mm siksi tässä nyt yritetään etiäppäin, jotta saadaa sitä tietoa myös tavalliselle yleisölle. Niille jotka lukevat sanoma-aikakaus -tai iltapäivälehtiä ja katsovat TV,stä urheiluruudun.
Aika moni Ylen juttu on mun kynästä ollut, koska Mäkinen ei ole yksinkertaisesti suostunut yhteistyöhön. Hän ei esim pitänyt MM 7 sijaa jutun arvoisena, eikä MC 3 sijaa. Yritin kyllä kovasti hänen kauttaan .Katson ettei olle mun homma kirjoittaa, jos Wiggins voittaa MM kultaa. Nyt kuitenkin sen jouduin tekemään. MUTTA, YLElle menee jutut paremmin läpi suoraan kuin Mäkiselle, joka pitää itseään YLEn edustajana. Ja se on todellakin outoa se.

----------


## vakevves

Tiedotuslistan kärkipäässä tulisi olla, että huipulle tähyävä suomalainen kilpapyöräily on voimakkaasti sitoutunut antidopingtyöhön. Eipähän jää sitten kenellekään epäselväksi. Pyöräilijät voivat itse vaatia tiukkoja dopingehtoja sponsoreilta. Vaikka tukea tulisi vain 100 euroa, sekin maksetaan korkojen kanssa takaisin, jos käry tulee.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

> Aika moni Ylen juttu on mun kynästä ollut, koska...



Urheilutoimittajat, niin Ylen kuin sanomalehtienkin, ovat keskimäärin aika laiskaa porukkaa. Mitä valmiimpaa kamaa heille tuottaa julkaistavaksi, sitä helpommin se menee läpi. Sama pätee tuloksiin: kannattaa selvittää, missä muodossa mikäkin tiedotusväline haluaa julkaista tulokset. Mikään ei perusurheilutoimittajaa jyrsi enempää kuin väärässä muodossa (esim. sukunimi/etunimi väärässä järjestyksessä) toimitettujen tulosten käsittely.

Medialle tyrkytettävä aineisto kannattaa kirjoittaa samanlaiseen uutisen muotoon, mitä ko. väline käyttää. Ja seuran tms. tiedotusvastaavaksi pitää valita tyyppi, joka ei tee ihan kaikkia mahdollisia kielioppi- ja kirjoitusvirheitä.

Kuten TunkkiPuolikas aiemmin mainitsi, ei pidä masentua, jos joku juttu ei mene läpi. Mitä enemmän aineistoa pistää tyrkylle, sitä enemmän sitä julkaistaan. Ei tee pahaa, jos seuratiedottaja käy paikallisen lehden urheilutoimituksessa esittäytymässä ja sopimassa käytännöistä. Kun urheilutoimittaja tuntee tiedottajan, kieltäytyminen on astetta hankalampaa kuin tuntemattoman tiedottajan tuotosten torppaaminen.

Ylläoleva koskee siis pyöräilyseurojen tiedottamista median suuntaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Urheilutoimittajat, niin Ylen kuin sanomalehtienkin, ovat keskimäärin aika laiskaa porukkaa. Mitä valmiimpaa kamaa heille tuottaa julkaistavaksi, sitä helpommin se menee läpi. Sama pätee tuloksiin: kannattaa selvittää, missä muodossa mikäkin tiedotusväline haluaa julkaista tulokset. Mikään ei perusurheilutoimittajaa jyrsi enempää kuin väärässä muodossa (esim. sukunimi/etunimi väärässä järjestyksessä) toimitettujen tulosten käsittely.
> 
> Medialle tyrkytettävä aineisto kannattaa kirjoittaa samanlaiseen uutisen muotoon, mitä ko. väline käyttää. Ja seuran tms. tiedotusvastaavaksi pitää valita tyyppi, joka ei tee ihan kaikkia mahdollisia kielioppi- ja kirjoitusvirheitä.
> 
> Kuten TunkkiPuolikas aiemmin mainitsi, ei pidä masentua, jos joku juttu ei mene läpi. Mitä enemmän aineistoa pistää tyrkylle, sitä enemmän sitä julkaistaan. Ei tee pahaa, jos seuratiedottaja käy paikallisen lehden urheilutoimituksessa esittäytymässä ja sopimassa käytännöistä. Kun urheilutoimittaja tuntee tiedottajan, kieltäytyminen on astetta hankalampaa kuin tuntemattoman tiedottajan tuotosten torppaaminen.
> 
> Ylläoleva koskee siis pyöräilyseurojen tiedottamista median suuntaan.



 :Hymy:  Asiaa !!! Meidän pitää vaan saada joku tekemään tätä. Itse olen tänään ottanut askeleen siihen suuntaan. Tässä on nyt ollut ongelmana se, että yksi sanoo tekevänsä ja vastaavansa jutuista ja kaikki pitää ensin ite kirjoittaa sekä lähettää hänen kauttaan. Sitten kun tarpeeksi monta kertaa tekee sen ilman tulosta ja kysyttäessä saa kiukkua päälleen, tekee sen mieluummin sitten toimittajille suoraan. Silloin ymmärtää helpommin, jos ei joku mene läpi. Lisäksi tässä on käynyt niin, ettei uutisonti ole kattavaa. Tuo MTV ei ole saanut ainoatakaan s postia, eikä Iltapäivälehdet tämän kaverin kautta, kun ne on niin....... Tähän pitää saada muutos.

Ja sitten kokonaan toinen asia on SPU,n tiedottaminen jäsenistölle. Vuosikokouksessa pitää asia ottaa esille taas kerran. Niin monta kertaa on luvattu pj,n toimesta parantaa sitä, mutta turhaan ollaan odotettu. Monelta riidalta vältyttäis kunnollisen tiedottamisen ansiosta.
Kun juttu kyllä mun mielestä on niin, että pääosin homma on reilua ja perusteltua. Pitäis vaan laittaa tiedotetta PALJON ENEMMÄN !!

----------


## Juurikko

> Asiaa !!! Meidän pitää vaan saada joku tekemään tätä. Itse olen tänään ottanut askeleen siihen suuntaan. Tässä on nyt ollut ongelmana se, että yksi sanoo tekevänsä ja vastaavansa jutuista ja kaikki pitää ensin ite kirjoittaa sekä lähettää hänen kauttaan. Sitten kun tarpeeksi monta kertaa tekee sen ilman tulosta ja kysyttäessä saa kiukkua päälleen, tekee sen mieluummin sitten toimittajille suoraan. Silloin ymmärtää helpommin, jos ei joku mene läpi. Lisäksi tässä on käynyt niin, ettei uutisonti ole kattavaa. Tuo MTV ei ole saanut ainoatakaan s postia, eikä Iltapäivälehdet tämän kaverin kautta, kun ne on niin....... Tähän pitää saada muutos.
> 
> Ja sitten kokonaan toinen asia on SPU,n tiedottaminen jäsenistölle. Vuosikokouksessa pitää asia ottaa esille taas kerran. Niin monta kertaa on luvattu pj,n toimesta parantaa sitä, mutta turhaan ollaan odotettu. Monelta riidalta vältyttäis kunnollisen tiedottamisen ansiosta.
> Kun juttu kyllä mun mielestä on niin, että pääosin homma on reilua ja perusteltua. Pitäis vaan laittaa tiedotetta PALJON ENEMMÄN !!




Onhan SPU:LLa kaksi palkattua ihmistä, miksei toiminnanjohtaja voi tiedottaa vai mitä hänen työnkuvaansa yleensä kuuluu?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Onhan SPU:LLa kaksi palkattua ihmistä, miksei toiminnanjohtaja voi tiedottaa vai mitä hänen työnkuvaansa yleensä kuuluu?



Kyllä Markulla  on kädet täynnä työtä. Ei ehdi kaikkea. Ei mulla ole mitään paha sanottavaa. Aina kaikki sovittu on tehty. Mutta kun on aika lailla kaikennäköistä ylimääräistä, kuten tää yksi surullisen kuuluisa projekti, jossa on nyt sitten vissiin aikaansaatu yksi pikku soraränni jonnekin ja sitä kutsutaan joksikin lähiliikuntapaikaksi.
Jos vaikka soitat sunnuntaina Belgiasta Markulle ja kerrot , ettei ole kv lisenssiä huomattu ottaa, niin homma onnistuu 10 minuutissa sähköpostiin ja pääsee ajamaan. Vieressä olen joskus ollut  :Hymy:

----------


## kp63

Tässä komppaan Tunkkia, enkä muutenkaan lähtisi Foorumeilla kyselemään yksittäisten työntekijöiden tehtävänkuvia tai sitä montako kaffipaussia kenties pitää.

----------


## kp63

Räntäsateessa kotiin polkiessa tuli pohdittua: Suomen pyöräilyn nousun kannalta seuraavien vuosien merkittävä sarja tulee olemaan se, missä 40-50 ikäiset ovat. Heillä on sopivan ikäiset lapset innostumaan asiasta. Masterjaoksen toiveena on saada esittämälleen kahdelle sarjalle sellaisia yhteistyökumppaneita, että se tukisi nimen omaan nuorten pyöräilyä. Polkiessa tuli mieleen kisojen yhteyteen nappulaparkki, johon järjestetään taito, kokeilu jne pisteitä kisaajien ja muidenkin jälkikasvulle. Voisi siellä olla kokeiltavana erilaiset fillaritkin jne. Matti Loukosella on valmisteilla Masterjaoksen tiedote yhteistyökumppaneista eli olkaapi kuulolla.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

> Ehdollepanotoimikunta on laatinut kirjeen SPU:n syyskokoukselle ja lähettänyt sen toiminnanjohtajalle sekä puheenjohtajalle. Samalla on pyydetty että kirje annetaan tiedoksi SPU:n jäsenseuroille. Kirje löytyy SPU:n nettisivujen vuosikokous -alasivun alasivun linkin takaa. Koska tähän mennessä ei edes hallituksen jäsen ollut kirjeestä tietoinen, julkaisen sen tässä. (löytyy siis myös:http://www.pyoraily.fi/uutiset/ajank...t/vuosikokous/ )
> 
> 
> 
> Toivottavasti liittoon löytyy asiasta kiinnostuneita ihmisiä tekemään pyöräilyn eteen töitä.



Hola! Ei ei ja hei hei. JMF

----------


## Mattia

> ...missä 40-50 ikäiset ovat. Heillä on sopivan ikäiset lapset innostumaan asiasta.



Asiana just noin. Kaikkiin korkean kynnyksen lajeihin juniorimassoja saadaan vain vanhempien kautta. Mutta tehdäänkö lapset noin myöhään ? Nykyään kuitenkin harrastuksissa erikoistutaan huomattavan nuorena. Useiden lajien systemaattinen valmennustoiminta alkaa jo 10 ikä vuoden huikkeilla ja vain harva yli 15 v. nuori "arpoo" päälajinsa kanssa. 

Valitettavasti kestävyyslajienkin täytyy nykymaailmassa taistella lasten sieluista jo ennen kuin lajin vaatimien ominaisuuksien puolesta olisi edes syytä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Asiana just noin. Kaikkiin korkean kynnyksen lajeihin juniorimassoja saadaan vain vanhempien kautta. Mutta tehdäänkö lapset noin myöhään ? Nykyään kuitenkin harrastuksissa erikoistutaan huomattavan nuorena. Useiden lajien systemaattinen valmennustoiminta alkaa jo 10 ikä vuoden huikkeilla ja vain harva yli 15 v. nuori "arpoo" päälajinsa kanssa. 
> 
> Valitettavasti kestävyyslajienkin täytyy nykymaailmassa taistella lasten sieluista jo ennen kuin lajin vaatimien ominaisuuksien puolesta olisi edes syytä.



BMX radat ratkaisee osan osan tuosta ongelmasta  :Hymy:  http://www.stridersuomi.com/uploads/...6_orig.jpg?504  Fiilis on aistittavissa läpi näytön  :Hymy:

----------


## Sanna04

Jos ja kun täältä varmaan joku on menossa tuonne lauantain seminaariin Tampereelle, niin olisiko mahdollista saada päivän annista jonkinlainen tiivistelmä? Tuppaa noita syyskokouksia ja edustamisia olla taas sen verran tiuhaan, etten itse ehdi kuin vasta sunnuntaina paikalle. Kiinnostaisi myös mahdollisesti tuo CX cup 2015 ja mitä siitä keskustellaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Jos ja kun täältä varmaan joku on menossa tuonne lauantain seminaariin Tampereelle, niin olisiko mahdollista saada päivän annista jonkinlainen tiivistelmä? Tuppaa noita syyskokouksia ja edustamisia olla taas sen verran tiuhaan, etten itse ehdi kuin vasta sunnuntaina paikalle. Kiinnostaisi myös mahdollisesti tuo CX cup 2015 ja mitä siitä keskustellaan.



Nyt olisi ehdottomasti oltava paikalla kokouksessa. tai ainakin lähettää edustaja sinne.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jos on tarkoitus saada jossain vaiheessa sponsorirahaa, niin on pakko kertoa toiminnastaan. Jos on tarkoitus saada uutta verta mukaan, niin on pakko kertoa toiminnastaan. Jos raha ja/tai uusi veri puuttuu, niin hommasta on todella vaikeaa saada kestävää ja nyt puhutaan kaiketi 2020 saakka jatkuvasta toiminnasta. Ehkä tiedottamisen pitäisi olla toiminnan ytimessä?



Olen samaa mieltä. Ja ihmettelen miksi tämä on niin vaikeata. 

Niin kuin Jykä totesi, ei tässä ruutia tarvitse uusiksi keksiä. Ottaa vaan mallia muista liitoista, ja kopsaa sieltä ne parhaat pyöräilyyn sopivat käytännöt.

----------


## Penkkiurheilija

> Olen samaa mieltä. Ja ihmettelen miksi tämä on niin vaikeata. 
> 
> Niin kuin Jykä totesi, ei tässä ruutia tarvitse uusiksi keksiä. Ottaa vaan mallia muista liitoista, ja kopsaa sieltä ne parhaat pyöräilyyn sopivat käytännöt.



Juuri näin. Takavuosina tuntui varsin erikoiselta ja lajin kehittämisen kannalta umpihölmöltä, kun Vastaranta (joka menestyy edelleen) ja Sundstet olivat keulilla arvokisoissa - vaativassa lajissa, joka on suurimpia yksilöurheilulajeja maailmassa - ja Suomessa heidän saavutukset olivat mediassa jossain lehden kulmassa tuloksina tai sitten ei olenkaan. Median kanssa toimiminen ei ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Se vaatii jonkin verran aktiivisuuta, kirjottamista, valokuvia jne.

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

Tää on nyt vähän OT.





> Master urheilu on edelleenkin vain kunnon yllä- ja hauskanpitoa. Mukavaa yhdessäoloa,




Oikeesti?

Voisko joku avata nöösille sen, että masterit pitää vaan hauskaa. 

KP:n treeniä seuranneena voisin sanoa, että hauskaa varmaankin on, mutta panostus on sillä tasolla, että en puhuisi vain kunnon ylläpidosta.

Onneksi Selänne älysi lopettaa, kun on jo "master" -ikäinen.

Minähän en ymmärrä pyöräilystä edes sen vertaa, kuin sika rakettitieteestä.

----------


## OJ

Master-ikäinen ja Master-urheilija ovat minun mielestä kaksi eri asiaa. Näin master-ikäisenä ja master-luokkiin kuuluvana, olen samaa mieltä veli Noormarkkulaisen kanssa. Hauskanpitoa ja sosiaalista toimintaa tämä on enkä odota kenenkään tukevan minun harrastustoimintaa, minä pystyn pitämään itsestäni huolta ja kisan ajaminen 14 tunnin vapaaehtoisduunipäivän lomassa on ihan OK.

lisäys: masterit eivät mun mielestä kuulu tähän huippuyksikköön

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

> lisäys: masterit eivät mun mielestä kuulu tähän huippuyksikköön



Kysymyshän olikin OT.

----------


## fyah

Jatketaan nyt vielä offaria ( en tiedä itsekään miksi  :Leveä hymy: ) että tosiaan kun katsoo noita maailmalla master-iän saavuttaneita kavereita esimerkiksi world tour-tasolla niin siellä on ihan kohtalaisia tuloksia viime vuosilta: GT-voittajaa, hour recordin entistä haltijaa jne. 

Panostus pitää tietenkin olla nuorissa, se on selvä asia, mutta kyllä moni masteri panostaa todella lujasti ja varsinkin pyöräilyssä on mahdollista pysyä ihan maan terävimmässä kärjessä huomattavasti vanhemmalla iällä kuin monessa muussa lajissa. Pointtini lienee se että ikä ei suoraan määrittele onko joku ns. jäähdyttelijä vai aivan eliten huippuja Suomessa. Alleviivaan nyt kuitenkin vielä että ilman muuta panostus täytyy olla tulevaisuudessa ja nuoremmissa  :Leveä hymy: . Silti kaikkia mastereita ei kannata niputtaa sarjaan toinen jalka vanhainkodin oven välissä.

----------


## kp63

Pakko aina ihmetellä asioita. Mikä on urheilua?. Kenellä on oikeasti mandaatti määritellä se. Minulla ei ainakaan. Tuskin sullakaan. Jos joku tuntaa olevansa urheilija, se on hienoa, enkä sitä fiilistä haluasi viedä pois. Miksi siis joillain on tarve rajata asia tiettyyn ikään?. Itselläni on heittää harjoitusmääristä 900h/20tkm ja veikkaan ettei montaa virallista urheilijaa edelle mene. Jollei SPU kokouksessaan toisin päätä, niin jatkan työtä master ikäisten pyöräilyn edunvalvojana 2015.

----------


## YT

Se että on huipulla suomessa ei saa riittää kuulumiseen huippupyöräily-yksikköön. Pitää olla niin hyvä, että pystyy polkemaan pisteitä olympiapaikkaan.

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

> Se että on huipulla suomessa ei saa riittää kuulumiseen huippupyöräily-yksikköön. Pitää olla niin hyvä, että pystyy polkemaan pisteitä olympiapaikkaan.



Eli, jos on huipulla Suomessa, niin se ei riitä kuulumiseen huippupyöräily-yksikköön, siis Suomen parhaat kuskit eivät ole riittävän hyviä kuuluakseen oman maansa huippupyöräily-yksikköönsä.

Taas meni jotain ohi.

----------


## OJ

Pääsi unohtumaan voorumin demografia ja kohderyhmä. Kyllä ikureita pitää tukea, että vaimon myöntämät viikkorahat riittävät uuteen Colnagopinarellocerveloon ja Mallorcan rusketusreissuun  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Pakko aina ihmetellä asioita. Mikä on urheilua?. Kenellä on oikeasti mandaatti määritellä se. Minulla ei ainakaan. Tuskin sullakaan. Jos joku tuntaa olevansa urheilija, se on hienoa, enkä sitä fiilistä haluasi viedä pois. Miksi siis joillain on tarve rajata asia tiettyyn ikään?. Itselläni on heittää harjoitusmääristä 900h/20tkm ja veikkaan ettei montaa virallista urheilijaa edelle mene. Jollei SPU kokouksessaan toisin päätä, niin jatkan työtä master ikäisten pyöräilyn edunvalvojana 2015.




Suomessa pärjää ikuri. Se kertoo vain siitä, ettei nuoriin ole kunnolla panostettu. Jossain Ranskassa ei 50 v kaverilla ole mitään asiaa edes viivalle maan mesteruuskisoissa vaikka kuinka halua olisi. Kyllä minäkin niitä tunteja sotken ja moni muu veteraani vielä enemmän, mutta kv kilpaurheilu on sitten ihan eri asia. Kyllä sinäkin KP olet sellainen kovakuntoinen harrastelija. Ei muuta Jos menisit vaikka naisten kanssa samalle viivalle MM ksioihin olisi 10 sakkiin aika mahdoton päästä. Varsinkin jos reitillä on tota nousua kunnolla, niin kuin yleensä on   :Hymy: 
Mutta ajetaan niitä omia kisojamme vaan. Otetaan kunnolla mittaa ja touhutaan. Mutta ymmärretään, että huippujuna on menny jo aikaa sitten  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Eli, jos on huipulla Suomessa, niin se ei riitä kuulumiseen huippupyöräily-yksikköön, siis Suomen parhaat kuskit eivät ole riittävän hyviä kuuluakseen oman maansa huippupyöräily-yksikköönsä.
> 
> Taas meni jotain ohi.




No vaikka olisi kuinka kärjessä omassa maassaan, mutta paukut eivät hyvänäkään päivänä riitä lähellekään pistesijoja niin ei kyllä ole. Poikkeuksena junnut  :Hymy: 
Mutta muutama sellainen, joka kykenee on kyllä. Ja he ovat tuossa yksikössä kyllä.

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

> No vaikka olisi kuinka kärjessä omassa maassaan, mutta paukut eivät hyvänäkään päivänä riitä lähellekään pistesijoja niin ei kyllä ole. Poikkeuksena junnut 
> Mutta muutama sellainen, joka kykenee on kyllä. Ja he ovat tuossa yksikössä kyllä.



Nyt kyllä tipuin kärryiltä, siis ... no antaa olla, niin kuin sanoin: en ymmärrä pyöräilystä mitään.

----------


## Tasamaan tallaaja

> Pääsi unohtumaan voorumin demografia ja kohderyhmä. Kyllä ikureita pitää tukea, että vaimon myöntämät viikkorahat riittävät uuteen Colnagopinarellocerveloon ja Mallorcan rusketusreissuun



Jaa, itte ainaskin ajattelen tukevani seuran junnuja ja eliteä. Ja sitten vielä mastereita, jos ei omat eväät kisaamiseen riitä.

----------


## asb

> Voisko joku avata nöösille sen, että masterit pitää vaan hauskaa. 
> 
> KP:n treeniä seuranneena voisin sanoa, että hauskaa varmaankin on, mutta panostus on sillä tasolla, että en puhuisi vain kunnon ylläpidosta.



Se on aikuisten roolileikkiä. Ei pidä sekoittaa todellisuuteen.

----------


## kp63

Edelleen ehdottomasti sitä mieltä, että huippu-urheilla voi kaiken ikäisenä.

----------


## Spök

Onhan se niin että Master joka on huipulla(Suomessa ja muualla Euroopassa) on oman ikä-ryhmänsaä huippu-urheilija ja onhan se mastereitten kautta mistä ne uudet Veikkaset, Carlströmit ja Sundstedit syntyvät!

Sillä jos oma isä, äiti tai isovanhempi harrastaa ja ajaa kilpaa niin kyllä se niitten esimerkin kautta mistä ne uudet huippu- juniorit tulevat?

Uskon että ilman omien vanhempien/kavereitten esimerkkiä ei varmasti Suomessa olis yhtään huippu tason pyöräilijää tällä hetkellä!

Harvemmin sitä salaman iskusta jotain harrastusta juniori ikäisenä rupeaa harrastamaan?

----------


## CamoN

> Sillä jos oma isä, äiti tai isovanhempi harrastaa ja ajaa kilpaa niin kyllä se niitten esimerkin kautta mistä ne uudet huippu- juniorit tulevat?
> 
> Uskon että ilman omien vanhempien/kavereitten esimerkkiä ei varmasti Suomessa olis yhtään huippu tason pyöräilijää tällä hetkellä!
> 
> Harvemmin sitä salaman iskusta jotain harrastusta juniori ikäisenä rupeaa harrastamaan?



Samaa mieltä. Paljon todennäköisempää on löytää laji noin, kuin esimerkiksi B-lätkäjunnuista lajia vaihtamalla. Eikä se suurin ongelma välttämättä ole siinä nuoren asennoitumisessa vaan sen lätkäfaijan asennoitumisessa.

----------


## RATE

Tais se Tunkkikin käydä Itävallassa Masters MM-kisassa toteemassa että kilpaa ne siä ajaa!!! Ja hauskaa oli?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Nimenomaan. Hauskaa oli. Omalla kustannuksella , omalla vastuulla ja tavoittekin toteutu. Mutta ei siellä yhtään huippu-urheilijaa näkynyt vaikka kärki menikin kovaa.  :Hymy:     Ylläolevia Komppaan täysillä. Kyllä se masterien esimerkki ja muksujen kanssa toimiminen tuo ajajia. Mutta pointti on se, ettei 50 vuotiaiden ajaminen ole tärkeätä muille kuin sille 50 vuotiaalle. Tässä ei ole kukaan enää urheilija. Kuntoilija ,harrastelija kyllä. Ja mä ajan niin kauan kun pyörän päälle pääsen. 
P.S Naapurin tyttö tuossa voitti 2 MM kultaa suunnistuksessa 50 sarjassa. Eipä se juuri ole uutiskynnystä ylittänyt vaikka on kova kuntoinen. Ja se on ihan ok  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Pitää kasvattaa ensin hyviä junnuja. Sitten kun on menestystä omissa sarjoissa kansainvälisesti , on seuraava steppi sitten se huippu-urheilu. Tai jos vanhempana antaa näytötkv , kv kisoissa. Se, että voittaa SM kisat, ei takaa mitään.
M 18 sarja on erittäin hyvin hoidettu Fincyclingin toimesta. Sieltä voi sitten ponnata eteenpäin. Ja jos sen koulun käy , osaa myös ajaa  :Hymy: 
(Vastauksena tasamaan tallaajalle. Mobiili ei näköjään pelitä)

----------


## OJ

Jos mastereiden kautta yrittää junnuja rekrytoida, niin sieltä niitä melko varmasti tulee. Tohon kun lisää hiihtäjien, juoksijoiden, suunnistajien, lätkäjunnujen, futisjunnujen, muiden junnujen ja sohvapottujen rekrytoinnin sekä hyvän junnuohjelman, niin alkaa systeemit olemaan kunnossa. Juu tiedän ettei ole resursseja...

----------


## MTBVespa

Minusta Suomen kovatasoisin porukka ajaa Elite-luokassa? Eli Elitessä pärjääviä voi pitää Suomen huippu-urheilijoina? Ei maailman mittakaavassa tosin voi kutsua itseään huippu-urheilijaksi, ennen kuin on niissä kinkereissä huipulla. Eli varmaan wt-taso? 

Mutta jos joku koukkupolvissa Suomessa menestyvä kehtaa itseään julkisesti huippu-urheilijaksi tituleerata, nii minusta se on häväistys kyseistä sanaa kohtaan. Vähän sama kun Tauski käyttäisi itsestään ilmaisua musiikin legenda? Urheilla pitää, mutta jätetään "huippu"-sana niille oikeille huipuille.

----------


## MTBVespa

Vielä sellanen pointti että harjottelun määrällä ei voi mitata sitä kuka on huippu-urheilija. Eikä ainakaan millään helekutin kilometreillä. Varmasti tältäkin palstalta löytyy niiloja joille tärkeintä elämässä on pyöräilykilometrit ja -tunnit. Mutta onhan se huippu-urheilija sanan *erseraiskaus käyttää kyseistä tyypeistä kyseistä sanaa, mikäli näytöt pyöräilykilpailun kovimmasta luokasta ovat puutteelliset.

----------


## kp63

Erittäin vanhanaikainen laput silmillä mailmankuva, joka perustuu vain siihen, että ajatellaan urheilu 15-30 vuotiaiden yksinoikeudeksi. Totta kai 20-30v absoluuttinen suoritustaso on kovempi, mutta se ei ole peruste urheilu termille. Absoluuttista suorituskykyä mittarina pidettäessä kaikki ne, joiden kyky liikkua tai toimia on syystä tai toisesta rajoittunut, tippuvat pois. Elikkä VAU ry olisi ihan turha organisaatio? Yleensä en wikipediaa käytä, mutta "Kilpaurheilulle tyypillistä on yksilön tai joukkueen taidoissa tai ylivertaisuudessa kilpaileminen" on suht hyvin sanottu. Eli vertailu on se pointti. Elitessä vertaillaan eliteä, mastereissa mastereita jne. Ja kaikissa sarjoissa ylivertaiset ovat varmasti huippu-urheilijoita.

----------


## YT

Liiton tuki urheilijalle ei ole palkinto vaan investointi. Palkintoja ovat sellaiset kuin pokaalit, mitalit, lahjakortit ja ketjuöljypurkki.

----------


## MTBVespa

^^Eli saappanheiton M-60 luokassa 3cm voittajalle hävinneenä, SM-kisojen hopeaa saalistanut Limingan Niittomiehien Aulis Kerlander on tuolla määritelmällä huippu-urheilja? Tai M-50 luokassa SM-kultaa veivannut X pyöräilijä on huippu-urheilija? Meillä on ehkä näkemys ero huippu-urheilija sanan määrityksessä. Minulle se meinaa toista ja sinulle toista. Minulle se henkilökohtaisesti tarkoittaa maailmanlaajuisesti ikään tai sukupuoleen kohtuullisen harrastetun lajin absoluutisella huipulla kilpailevaa ihmistä. Se että ruvetaan jakamaan ihmisiä iän tai muun ominaisuuden perusteella ryhmiin saa aikaan vaan sen että, minun mielestäni, sana huippu-urheilija kokee inflaation. Esimerkiksi minä voisin olla työpaikkani M-30 luokan paras koronan pelaaja. Pitämättä itseäni silti paljon puhuttuna huippu-urheilijana. Mutta jos kp63 haluat olla huippu-urheilija, nii ole vaan. Ei se ole keltään pois. Tärkeintä on vaan ihmiset urheilevat ja voivat hyvin. Huipulla, terveydestä niin välittämättä tai omalla tasollaan omaksi terveydekseen.

----------


## Olmi

OT jatkuu. Kyllä Suomessa voi Elitessäkin pärjätä täysin harrastepohjalta. (SuperOT: Mites jääkiekossa Selänne? Pitäisikö hakea hopeamitali pois, kun oli yli-ikäinen viimeisissä kisoissa?) Itse näen, että tulokset ratkaisevat lopulta ja kyllä niitä kai osaltaan voi myös ikään suhteuttaa. Se on todella hienoa, että asennetta ja myös tekoja löytyy masters-porukoista. Minulle kovimmat on huippuja. Ja minulle Kari on jotain muuta kuin pelkkä puuhastelija - respect.

----------


## kp63

Edelleen Vespalla laput silmillä. Jos saappaanheitto olisi yksi mailman suurimmista kilpailulajeista niin nuorissa kuin vanhoissa, niin silloin jokaisen ikäluokan kärki olisi varmasti huippu-urheilija. Jalkapallo on varmasti näitä isoja lajeja, saappaanheitto tuskin. Fillarointi ehkä Euroopan tasolla. tänks olli, respect samoin sinne.

----------


## kolistelija

Olmi on minusta ihan oikeassa. Kova on kova, oli sitten masteri tai junnu. Mutta masters sarjan kärjen pitää kyllä olla myös yleisen sarjan kärkeä jotta se kuuluisi erityisesti huippu-urheiluun panostavaan yksikköön.

Fyah tuossa vähän hipaisi aihetta, kyllähän ehdottomasti viimeisiä vuosiaan ajavat Horner ja Voigt olisivat ainesta tällaiseen yksikköön. Ei se ikä kaikkea kerro.

----------


## YT

> Fyah tuossa vähän hipaisi aihetta, kyllähän ehdottomasti viimeisiä vuosiaan ajavat Horner ja Voigt olisivat ainesta tällaiseen yksikköön. Ei se ikä kaikkea kerro.



Mutta eihän nillä ole suomen lisenssiä. Ei ne voi kerätä meille olympiapaikkapisteitä. Sehän tämän huippupyöräily-yksikön tavoite on.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Erittäin vanhanaikainen laput silmillä mailmankuva, joka perustuu vain siihen, että ajatellaan urheilu 15-30 vuotiaiden yksinoikeudeksi. Totta kai 20-30v absoluuttinen suoritustaso on kovempi, mutta se ei ole peruste urheilu termille. Absoluuttista suorituskykyä mittarina pidettäessä kaikki ne, joiden kyky liikkua tai toimia on syystä tai toisesta rajoittunut, tippuvat pois. Elikkä VAU ry olisi ihan turha organisaatio? Yleensä en wikipediaa käytä, mutta "Kilpaurheilulle tyypillistä on yksilön tai joukkueen taidoissa tai ylivertaisuudessa kilpaileminen" on suht hyvin sanottu. Eli vertailu on se pointti. Elitessä vertaillaan eliteä, mastereissa mastereita jne. Ja kaikissa sarjoissa ylivertaiset ovat varmasti huippu-urheilijoita.



  Huippu-urheilija on kansainvälisellä tasolla kilpaileva urheilija. Sellainen, joka pääsee niihin kisoihin. Saa kutsuja sinne. Sulla on Kari nyt vaan kova draivi päällä, kun ei sitä nuorena ole tainnut tulla tehtyä ja mikäs siinä. Pyörä kulkee, mutta jo peiliin vilkaisu meiltä molemmilta paljastaa totuuden. Huipulla voidaan olla korkeintaa Sumopainissa ja siihenkin liian vanhoja. Mutta totta kai nuorempia pitää kiusata hautaan saakka. Se on selvä  :Hymy: 
Mutta heti perun puheeni ,jos ajat jonkun kevätklassikon (Vaikka Paris -Roubeauxin)edes maaliin. Ja puoliksi jos kermiksen Belgiassa. Ja maksan jopa matkat : :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Olmi on minusta ihan oikeassa. Kova on kova, oli sitten masteri tai junnu. Mutta masters sarjan kärjen pitää kyllä olla myös yleisen sarjan kärkeä jotta se kuuluisi erityisesti huippu-urheiluun panostavaan yksikköön.
> 
> Fyah tuossa vähän hipaisi aihetta, kyllähän ehdottomasti viimeisiä vuosiaan ajavat Horner ja Voigt olisivat ainesta tällaiseen yksikköön. Ei se ikä kaikkea kerro.



Nää kaverit ovat olleet huipulla kauan. ja pääsevät ne klassikot maaliin. Ei voi oikein puhua samana päivänä  kaverista joka on ISM sarjassa mitaleilla. Mullakin on M 40 PM pronssi, mutta jos mä nyt alkaisin itseäni huipuksi, tai edes entiseksi sellaiseksi kutsumaan, naurais naurismaan aidatkin mulle   :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

> Nää kaverit ovat olleet huipulla kauan. ja pääsevät ne klassikot maaliin. Ei voi oikein puhua samana päivänä  kaverista joka on ISM sarjassa mitaleilla. Mullakin on M 40 PM pronssi, mutta jos mä nyt alkaisin itseäni huipuksi, tai edes entiseksi sellaiseksi kutsumaan, naurais naurismaan aidatkin mulle



Niin, sitä vähän yritin hienovaraisesti kertoa että huippu-urheilijaksi tituleerattu masteri on hyvin varmasti ollu jo aika pitkään ollu huipulla. Yritin olla hienovarinen...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Olmi

Milloin muuten Suomessa maantiepuolen kalenteri rakennetaan edes vähän lähemmäksi kansainvälisiä vaatimuksia (voi kyllä olla jo, mutta en ole muutamaan vuoteen ollut kovin kiinnostunut osallistumaan)? Maaston puolelta viime kesänä oli useampikin rata, joita maailmalla käyneet kuskit vertailivat teknisyydeltään ja kovuudeltaan maailman vastaaviin - ja pitivät tasoa hyvänä. Niin kauan kuin Rosendahl on Suomen kovimpien maantiekisojen joukossa, niin ollaan aika pahasti metsässä oman kisatasomme kanssa.. vai olenko ihan metsässä? 

Kai suunta huippu-urheilua kohtaan otetaan myös kisojen suhteen huomioon. Mites esim. Lattomeri - onko se Suomen Paris-Roubaix?

----------


## Petukka

> >Sanna. http://www.pyoraily.fi/yhteystiedot/...a_valiokunnat/
> Huippupyöräily-yksikkö          
> Jarmo Sorsa, pj.          
> Kari Ormo          
> Kari Myyryläinen          
> Antero Aarnio



Suomen Pyöräilyunioni ry:n hallitus käsitteli 15.9.2014 pidetyssä kokouksessa kirjettä, jonka toimitit liittyen Jarmo Sorsan käyttäytymiseen.

Suomen Pyöräilyunionin hallitus pahoittelee, että SPU:n luottamushenkilö on toiminut hyvän tavan vastaisesti. Sorsa ei ole kuitenkaan toimittanut virallista kilpailukieltovaatimusta SPU:n kurinpidosta vastaavalle sääntö- ja tuomarivaliokunnalle tai SPU:n hallitukselle.

Hallitus edellyttää Sorsan antavan asiaan liittyvän selvityksen ja pyytävän käytöstään anteeksi. 

KUMMAA HOMMAA...
Toisella kädellä muka yritetään saada olympiapaikkaa, toisella kädellä vaaditaan Vastarannalle kolmen kuukauden kilpailukieltoa tiimin sisäisten erimielisyyksien takia, jotka kohdistuivat  Sorsan omaan valmennettavaan. Tuolla vaaditulla kolmen kuukauden kilpailukiellolla Rion paikka olisi jäänyt varmasti haaveeksi. Tällaista huippupyöräily-yksikön johtamista., ala-arvoista touhua. Toivottavasti kokous ymmärtää tehdä tarvittavat johtopäätökset.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tottakai kaikki veteraanit ovat kovia kuskeja, ei siitä mihinkään pääse. Ja varmaan osa treenaakin enemmän mitä nämä parikymppiset.

Mutta jos tarkoitus on viedä Suomessa pyöräilyn huippuja eteenpäin, kyllähän sinne pitää valita sen ikäistä porukkaa jolla ne parhaat vuodet ovat vielä edessäpäin.

----------


## Spök

Voi olla että jos oikeasti katsoo Suomen kestävyys urheilua niin ei oiken montaa huippu urheilijaa löydy jos oikein rimaa nostetaan, varsinkaan viime aikoina? Ehkä viimeisimmät edesmennyt Mika Myllylä, Lasse Viren nämä maailman tasolla! Sitt Euroopan tasolla Janne Holmen, Jukka Keskisalo ja Matti Heikkisen pöljä-päivä? Nämä siis viime aikoina menestyneet! 

Mutta nytthän puhutaan Suomen Huippu Pyöräily yksiköstä, ja se on loistavaa että tällainen kehitetään, pitää aina positiivisesti katsoa eteenpäin! Ja kyllhän se nuorista ja lapsista löytyy ne seuraavat huiput, ja kyllä meitä kaikkia tarvitaan että löytyisi ne jotka haluavat huipulle?

----------


## kp63

En kyllä ymmärrä sitä mstä tunkki tai muut on saanut päähänsä että puhun itestäni tai sitä, että jotkut kuvittelevat, että huippuyksikköön pitäisi otta masterit mukaan. Puhun mastereista ja huippu-urheilusta. Ikään katsomatta urheilija on huippu-urheilija jos ottaa kropastaan sen irti, mitä ko iässä ja omilla geeneillä voi ottaa. Sitten jos vielä pärjää isossa lajissa mailmalla niin extraa päälle. case closed.

----------


## MTBVespa

^Minulle ei.

----------


## Juurikko

Jokohan huomenna saamme lukea mitenkä huippupyöräily-yksikkö on kasattu ja mitenkä tulevaisuudessa ryhmä toimii. Hyvä huomio tuo kalenteri asia, nyt on kortteli SM-kilpailut myönnetty Poriin heinäkuun sunnuntaiksi. Kyseinen viikko kilpaillaan Ruotsissa U6:ssa ja TAAS laitetaan kuskit valitsemaan U6:n ja kortteli SM-kilpailuiden välillä. Näinkö näitä asioita kehitetään?

----------


## asb

> Tottakai kaikki veteraanit ovat kovia kuskeja, ei siitä mihinkään pääse. Ja varmaan osa treenaakin enemmän mitä nämä parikymppiset.
> 
> Mutta jos tarkoitus on viedä Suomessa pyöräilyn huippuja eteenpäin, kyllähän sinne pitää valita sen ikäistä porukkaa jolla ne parhaat vuodet ovat vielä edessäpäin.



Tässä on se todellinen tärkeä aihe, joka keskeytyy jatkuvasti, kun muutama ikäloppu masteri täällä vaatii itsensä validointia.

----------


## OJ

^samaa mieltä. Jos 4-kymppinen kuski kilpailee menestyksekkäästi elite-kisoissa Suomessa ja ulkomailla, niin huippu-urheilijahan hän on. Mun mielestä tämän kuskin olisi kuitenkin hyvä antaa nuorille kilpakumppaneilleen etuoikeus mihinkään hp-yksikkö paikkoihin.

Kukaan ei oikein taida tietää kuka on Suomen pyöräilyssä kuskin paikalla? 

Ja mitä kisareitteihin tulee, niin maailmalla on aika iso läjä tasaisia mutta kovia maantiekisoja. Minä lähtisin hakemaan syitä heikkoon yleistasoon ensin jostain muualta kuin maantiekisojen reittien tasaisuudesta.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Tässä on se todellinen tärkeä aihe, joka keskeytyy jatkuvasti, kun muutama ikäloppu masteri täällä vaatii itsensä validointia.



Onneksi tänään vuosikokouksessa oltiin yhtä mieltä siitä, että fokus junnuihin ja mastereiden annetaan kisata ja ajaa. Se on jopa kannatettavaa, mutta ei itsetarkoitus  :Hymy: )

----------


## Chossen One

> Ja mitä kisareitteihin tulee, niin maailmalla on aika iso läjä tasaisia mutta kovia maantiekisoja. Minä lähtisin hakemaan syitä heikkoon yleistasoon ensin jostain muualta kuin maantiekisojen reittien tasaisuudesta.



Kerrankin joku tajuaa puhua asiaa. Kuskit tekevät kisan, tietysti reitillä voidaan myös vaikuttaa siihen, mutta passiivisella ajamisella saadaan mielenkiintoisilla ja haastavillakin reiteillä aikaan yhtä "hitaita kisoja" kuin nykyään. Jos useammat kuskit ja myös tiimit ajaisivat suuremmalla riskillä sekä uskalluksella niin voitaisiin saada pitkässä juoksussa ehkä vähän lisää vauhtia ja tasoa Suomen kisoihin. Peesissä istuminen kun ei ole pitkän päälle hirveän kehittävää.

----------


## Olmi

Tismalleen näin, mutta  tällä hetkellä kuskeja ei taida riittää ja pommikevättä on odotettu ainakin 10 viimeistä vuotta. Eli vuotta, että yhtä-äkkiä siellä on useampi tiimi, jotka pystyy paukuttamaan 50 lasissa ekat 30min ja vielä jää tiimin kovimmille jalkoja tehdä ratkaisuja myöhemmin.

Eikös se voisi olla molempi parempi? Ajettaisiin kunnon ratoja (joissa olisi joitain ratkaisupaikkoja, joissa riskinotto olisi paikallaan) ja kovaa. Monella tähtäin on Suomessa ja sen yksittäisen kisan voitossa. Ongelmaksi saattaa silloin nousta se, että ei siinä silloin kehittymistä tarvitse miettiä, kun pitää vaan olla silloin hereillä, kun tapahtuu. Kun ratkaisupaikkoja ei juurikaan ole tarjolla, niin mitään ei meinaa tapahtua ennen loppukiriä. Silloin oman voiton varmistamiseksi kannattaa säästellä niin paljon voimia kisan aikana kuin mahdollista. "Yllättäen" tämä passivoittaa kisaa melkoisesti. Hienoa tässä on se, että melkein kenellä tahansa on mahdollisuus voittaa, jos on kiri kunnossa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Tismalleen näin, mutta  tällä hetkellä kuskeja ei taida riittää ja pommikevättä on odotettu ainakin 10 viimeistä vuotta. Eli vuotta, että yhtä-äkkiä siellä on useampi tiimi, jotka pystyy paukuttamaan 50 lasissa ekat 30min ja vielä jää tiimin kovimmille jalkoja tehdä ratkaisuja myöhemmin.



Maantielle saa vauhtia ihan helposti: Laittaa kohtuullisesti rahaa jakoon: 2-3 välikiriä..€€€, 2-3 mäkikiriä...€€€ ja maalikiri...€€€ / kisa. Lisäksi cupin kirikuningas- ja mäkikirikuningasrahapalkinnot. Cupin joukkuekilpailu. Kyllä muuttaa vauhdit heti koska jengillä on halu päästä pikkuporukalla hatkaan keräämään tiliä ja porukalla halua vetää hatka kiinni ettei ne vie kaikkia. Ja tähän liittyvät erilaiset skenaariot. Vähän erilaista kuin kiriä lopussa palkintolippalakista. Hiihdon puolella cupin saldo 70.000 egee.

----------


## OJ

Ihan sikana OT:a

Matkan varrella ratkaisua hakevat kuskit ovat harvoin kovin teräviä viimeisen 20 km aikana ja viimeistään maalisuoralla on jalat tyhjänä. En tiedä oletteko ajaneet maantiekisaa Solvallan tiellä, mutta siinä on ratkaisun paikkoja ns. riittävästi ja tolla baanalla olen ajanut ehkä passiivisimman kisan ikinä. Vaikka tähtäin olisi Tourissa, niin ensin pitää pärjätä pikkukisoissa ainakin sen verran, että saa mahdollisuuden ajaa kisoja missä on ratkaisunpaikkoja ja kovempia kuskeja. Ratkaisunpaikkoja löytyy aina, mutta joskus se vaan vaatii 100 km nenä mutkassa systeemin hinkkaamista. Luulisin myös, että Pohjois-Suomen kisoissa, mitä ensi kesänäkin järjestetään, on vähän enemmän mäkeä kuin Turku-Tampere-Helsinki kolmion sisällä, tai saattaapa Klaukkalan kisassakin olla nyppylä tai kaksi. Mutta mutta, ei se kisaaminen siitä parane ellei ole enemmän kuskeja, jotka haluavat ja pystyvät ajamaan.

----------


## fyah

> Ihan sikana OT:a
> 
> Matkan varrella ratkaisua hakevat kuskit ovat harvoin kovin teräviä viimeisen 20 km aikana ja viimeistään maalisuoralla on jalat tyhjänä. En tiedä oletteko ajaneet maantiekisaa Solvallan tiellä, mutta siinä on ratkaisun paikkoja ns. riittävästi ja tolla baanalla olen ajanut ehkä passiivisimman kisan ikinä. Vaikka tähtäin olisi Tourissa, niin ensin pitää pärjätä pikkukisoissa ainakin sen verran, että saa mahdollisuuden ajaa kisoja missä on ratkaisunpaikkoja ja kovempia kuskeja. Ratkaisunpaikkoja löytyy aina, mutta joskus se vaan vaatii 100 km nenä mutkassa systeemin hinkkaamista. Luulisin myös, että Pohjois-Suomen kisoissa, mitä ensi kesänäkin järjestetään, on vähän enemmän mäkeä kuin Turku-Tampere-Helsinki kolmion sisällä, tai saattaapa Klaukkalan kisassakin olla nyppylä tai kaksi. Mutta mutta, ei se kisaaminen siitä parane ellei ole enemmän kuskeja, jotka haluavat ja pystyvät ajamaan.



Noista pohjoisen kisoista voin sen verran faktana kertoa että Terva-ajoissa Pikku-Syötteellä oli maantie-etapilla 1576m nousua ja loppunousussa Pikku-Syötteen päälle kyllä eroja sai aikaiseksi. Samoin Rukalla Kuusamossa oli hyvin nousumetrejä. Terva-etapeilla Oulussa ajetaan osana etappi-kilpailua prologia pidempi aika-ajo joka tekee eroja ja lisää mielenkiintoa maantie-etapille sekä kortteliin. Hyvin järjestettyjä kisoja joissa kansainvälistä väriäkin mukana Norjasta ja Venäjältä. Suurin ongelma ehkä se että eteläsuomalaiset loistavat poissaolollaan, muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta  :Leveä hymy:  . Matka on sama molempiin suuntiin  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä aika hyvä juttu. Käsittelee myös näkyvyyden, arvostuksen ja sponssirahan yhteyttä. Sinne kun sanan nainen tilalle vaihtaa pyöräily, niin tilanne pysyy samana.  :Hymy: 

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Urheilu/1194...alentavaa.html

----------


## asb

> Tässä aika hyvä juttu. Käsittelee myös näkyvyyden, arvostuksen ja sponssirahan yhteyttä. Sinne kun sanan nainen tilalle vaihtaa pyöräily, niin tilanne pysyy samana. 
> 
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Urheilu/1194...alentavaa.html



Toi juttu käsittelee sitä, miksi naiset ei saa samanlaista tukea ja julkisuutta vaikka menestyvät ihan yhtä hyvin kuin miehet. Sä vedät yhtäläisyyksiä siihen, että pyöräily ei saa tukea ja näkyvyyttä vaikka minkäänlaista menestystä ei ole. 

Sanon nyt ihan suoraan, että olet aivan pihalla kommenttisi kanssa. Jopa niin, että ammut täysin ohi ladon ovesta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No juu, lähinnä tarkoitin tätä medianäkyvyyden, arvostuksen ja rahan yhteispeliä. Eli vaikea on ruinata rahaa jos näkyvyys, eli "tiedottaminen" ei ole kunnossa. 


"Kuten Salminen toteaa, rahalla on tässä ketjussa myös erittäin tärkeä merkitys. Vähäinen rahoitus korreloi vähäisen medianäkyvyyden ja arvostuksen kanssa - tosin ei välttämättä menestyksen."

----------


## Perola

http://www.rattaprofid.ee/?id=1635&news_id=3568

Tässä todella hyvä esimerkki mitenkä hommaa voidaan viedä eteenpäin. Kaksi suomalaista virolaisten mukana harjoitusleirillä, valitettavasti useampi ei pystynyt osallistumaan.

----------


## fyah

Laitanpa tänne kun SPU-topic on tuolla Yleisissä mitä ainakaan itse en niin monesti lueskele. Nyt siis ilmeisesti löytynyt SM maantielle paikka/järjestäjä ja SPU:n kalenterin mukaan: Vantaa ja ACT.

----------


## asb

> Laitanpa tänne kun SPU-topic on tuolla Yleisissä mitä ainakaan itse en niin monesti lueskele. Nyt siis ilmeisesti löytynyt SM maantielle paikka/järjestäjä ja SPU:n kalenterin mukaan: Vantaa ja ACT.



Kyä ny taas kaksikätisen facepalmin paikka. Ei kuulu yleisiin, eikä ammattipyöräilyyn, vaan "Kilpailut ja pyörätapahtumat"-osaston alle.

Mutta paskanko väliä sillä oikeastaan on, kun ei tää osastojako kiinnosta edes ylläpitoa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> http://www.rattaprofid.ee/?id=1635&news_id=3568
> Tässä todella hyvä esimerkki mitenkä hommaa voidaan viedä eteenpäin....



Onko tästä(kään) Suomalaista media-rummutusta ollenkaan?  :Hymy:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kyä ny taas kaksikätisen facepalmin paikka. Ei kuulu yleisiin, eikä ammattipyöräilyyn, vaan "Kilpailut ja pyörätapahtumat"-osaston alle.
> Mutta paskanko väliä sillä oikeastaan on, kun ei tää osastojako kiinnosta edes ylläpitoa.



Onneksi olet palstalla ja osoitat oikeuden ja kohtuuden rajat.

----------


## Juurikko

> Onko tästä(kään) Suomalaista media-rummutusta ollenkaan?



Ei ole näkynyt  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Juurikko

Valmistautuminen tulevaan kauteen on täydessä vauhdissa ja ensimmäiset ajoleirit lähestyvät. Mm. Roope Nurmi harjoittelee Portugalissa kolmen viikon jakson joulukuun alusta. Ohjelmassa on vielä sen jälkeen kaksi kahden viikon jaksoa Espanjassa.

Tämä oli TWD:n FB:sivuilla 12.11, muualla asiasta ei ole tiedotettu

----------


## asb

> Ei ole näkynyt



Menikö multa Ohiampujan sarkasmi ohi?

----------


## Juurikko

Meinaako SPU tehdä yhtään mitään sen eteen että naapurissa on EM:t elokuussa. Virolaiset leireilevät nyt jo isolla ryhmällä etelässä. Tässäkö tämä iso ero on, täällä murehditaan, mietitään ja kehitetään > mitään ei tapahdu pyöräilijöiden parissa. Esim virolaiset ovat keksineet jo sen että talvella kannattaa aloittaa tähtääminen syksyn kisoihin isolla ryhmällä. Millonka suomalaiset keksivät tämän?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Meinaako SPU tehdä yhtään mitään sen eteen että naapurissa on EM:t elokuussa. Virolaiset leireilevät nyt jo isolla ryhmällä etelässä. Tässäkö tämä iso ero on, täällä murehditaan, mietitään ja kehitetään > mitään ei tapahdu pyöräilijöiden parissa. Esim virolaiset ovat keksineet jo sen että talvella kannattaa aloittaa tähtääminen syksyn kisoihin isolla ryhmällä. Millonka suomalaiset keksivät tämän?



Eiköhän SPU toimi juuri niin kuin sen jäsenseurat haluavat ja rahoittavat? Ovathan he valinneet sen toimihenkilöt ja hyväksyneet toimintasuunnitelmat, joten muutoksen pitäisi lähteä seuroista ja siten myös SPU:n toiminnassa näkyisi jäsenten tahtotila, ihan niin kuin nytkin.

----------


## Juurikko

> Eiköhän SPU toimi juuri niin kuin sen jäsenseurat haluavat ja rahoittavat? Ovathan he valinneet sen toimihenkilöt ja hyväksyneet toimintasuunnitelmat, joten muutoksen pitäisi lähteä seuroista ja siten myös SPU:n toiminnassa näkyisi jäsenten tahtotila, ihan niin kuin nytkin.



Tahtotilasta kaikki on todellakin kiinni. Finncycling on todella hyvä esimerkki mitenkä asioita viedään eteenpäin. Nyt luulisi esim maantiejaoston tekevän jotain vai onko kaikki vastuu Sorsalla ja kumppaneilla? Kun ei tuo tiedotus vieläkään ole lähtenyt käyntiin...

----------


## Sanna04

Kirjoitellaan nyt ajatuksia tänne, kun tässä sivutaan tuota jaostojen tekemisiä ja peräänkuulutetaan jotain toimintaa. 

Kuten todettiin, SPU:n toiminta lähtee jäsenseuroista. Tällä hetkellä liiton toiminta näyttää näin sivusta seuranneelle siltä, että sinne on valittu x määrä henkilöitä, joiden odotetaan tekevän paljon ja kaikkea. Muutamassa kokouksessa nyt mukana olleena ja keskustelua seuranneena voisin todeta, että liitossa on kyllä ihmisiä ja on suunniteltu kuinka monta jaostoa on ja mitä ne tekevät, mutta jaostoista vain puuttuvat ne tekijät! Kokouksessakin toivottiin, että esityksiä jaostoihin voisi tulla myös täältä kentältä, ettei esimerkiksi hallituksen tarvitse yksin täyttää useisiin jaostoihin kymmeniä henkilöitä. 

Toisaalta ymmärrän, että jaostoihin ei haluta, koska tilanne on se, että näiltä muutamilta liiton toiminnassa olevalta henkilöiltä vaaditaan hirveästi tekoja ja toimintaa, mikä on mahdotonta, koska ihmisiä on niin vähän. Käsittääkseni liitossa ei ole kuin muutama, ellei vain yksi palkattu työntekijä, joten ei ole ihmekään, että hirveää hinkua jaostoihin ei ole. Omasta puolesta ehkä saattaisin olla kiinnostunut vaikka maantiejaoston toiminnasta, mutta kun tuntuu, että itsellä ei riitä aika edes omaan treenaamiseen ja muutenkin kokemusta maantiepyöräilystä on vielä kovin vähän, niin osaisinko siellä mitään tehdä? Vaatimuksena kun tuntuu olevan alkaa järjestelemään leiritystä Suomen mahdolliselle EM-kisajoukkueelle, hoitaa rahoitus ja systeemit maantiecuppiin ja suomalaiseen pyöräilyyn ylipäätään, ottaa haltuun maajoukkuetoiminta jne. jne. Ja tämä kaikki pitäisi käytännössä tehdä hyvin pienellä porukalla, oman työn ja vapaa-ajan ohessa ja ilman palkkaa. Toki tällaisten luottamustoimien ideana on, että ne tehdään vapaa-ajalla ja ilman palkkaa, mutta niin kauan kun näitä liiton hommia tehdään omalla ajalla ilman palkkaa ja pienellä porukalla, tulisi suhteuttaa aikaansaannokset käytettävissä oleviin resursseihin. Olen itsekin jossain aikaisemmin maininnut esimerkkinä Suunnistusliiton toiminnan, mutta siellä taitaa liitossa olla useampi ihan palkattu työntekijä, joten tuloskin on sen mukaista (mm. juuri avatut uudet nettisivut).

Summa summarum, en tiedä pitäisikö tässä nyt uskaltautua johonkin mukaan, kun toisaalta tuntuu, etten siellä välttämättä mitään osaisi tehdä ja vaatimukset on kovat, mutta kuten todettu, ei ne hommat tule tehdyksi foorumilla keskustelemassa, vaan jotain pitäisi ihan oikeasti tehdäkin. Olisiko se sitten edes hyvä alku, jos varovasti uskaltaisi kätensä nostaa ja ilmaista halukkuutensa, noh, tehdä edes jotain..?

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

> Tässä on se todellinen tärkeä aihe, joka keskeytyy jatkuvasti, kun muutama ikäloppu masteri täällä vaatii itsensä validointia.



Hola!  Edellisen runoilijan kanssa harvoin samaa mieltä, mutta nyt kyllä. Jos ikämestari kokee tarvitsevansa sponssia ja tukia liikuntajärjestöiltä ja 4H kerhoilta pärjätäkseen koukkupolvikisoissa, niin eikö pitäis jo pikkuhiljaa mennä töihin ja kustantaa harrastelut ihan ite ja järjestellä ja maksaa matkansa, vehkeensä ja lisäravinteensa...ihan ite. Hä? JMF

----------

